

Tiny Water Bears Can Survive in Outer Space - DaniFong
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/16/science/space/16obvacu.html?ref=science

======
DaniFong
Tiny water bears in space might seem cute, but beware. They look like this:

[http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.marsanomalyre...](http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.marsanomalyresearch.com/evidence-
reports/2004/078/1-078-water-bear-
frontal.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.marsanomalyresearch.com/evidence-
reports/2004/078/mars-organism-
survivor.htm&h=535&w=730&sz=51&tbnid=EXdmx1qryvsJ::&tbnh=103&tbnw=141&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwater%2Bbear&usg=__yKKw-C8TxaYwPsizwPeddndH6Ug=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=1)

